# Challange



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

Obviously we have some differences of opinion here. Some folks thing there may be a bit too much censorship and control here. Others think some folks are just trolling and trying to start trouble. So, here's my challenge, bring it to nschat.com where you can debate to your hearts content without fear of retribution or being banned or having your thread deleted.

Nah, didn't think so..


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried to join your fucking site months ago. Won't let me in-now I just run my big mouth here.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2010)

P.S. it's "challenge"


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

snoseek said:


> P.S. it's "challenge"



PM sent


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure who you're challenging, all the people who seem to be having such difficulties here are already on your site.

Oh wait, I get it now...  You're not actually challenging anyone, it's just another shameless plug for your site.  Nice work, you almost had me fooled... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure who you're challenging, all the people who seem to be having such difficulties here are already on your site.
> 
> Oh wait, I get it now...  You're not actually challenging anyone, it's just another shameless plug for your site.  Nice work, you almost had me fooled... :roll:



No, actually I'm challenging you and your lovely wife. Also anyone else that may want. I would love to debate you here, but you made it very clear that is reason to be banned. So, come on over to a place you can't control. Or should I say, can't handle.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure who you're challenging, all the people who seem to be having such difficulties here are already on your site.
> 
> Oh wait, I get it now...  You're not actually challenging anyone, it's just another shameless plug for your site.  Nice work, you almost had me fooled... :roll:



Also, it's not a shameless plug. If you didn't threaten to ban me for stating my opinion, I never would have posted this.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> No, actually I'm challenging you and your lovely wife. Also anyone else that may want. I would love to debate you here, but you made it very clear that is reason to be banned. So, come on over to a place you can't control. Or should I say, can't handle.



I have nothing to debate with you.  There really is nothing to debate Andy, everyone sees through your childish, 2 faced, antics.

I don't come online to deal with bullshit like that, if I did I would be over on your back-stabbing board hanging out with all the angry people.  If you thrive on negativity that's fine, but it's not my thing.

Have a nice night.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Also, it's not a shameless plug. If you didn't threaten to ban me for stating my opinion, I never would have posted this.



Where did I threaten to ban you?  You really are too much, you'll drum up anything as an excuse for the existence of your forum. :lol:

You asked me for the definition of trolling, which I provided.  You really are too much there buddy.  At least I can go to sleep with a good laugh tonight. :lol:

Seriously, I'll probably be laughing about that through tomorrow, thanks so much. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Where did I threaten to ban you?  You really are too much, you'll drum up anything as an excuse for the existence of your forum. :lol:
> 
> You asked me for the definition of trolling, which I provided.  You really are too much there buddy.  At least I can go to sleep with a good laugh tonight. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'll probably be laughing about that through tomorrow, thanks so much. :lol:



I don't know, the posts in this thread bordered on a threat to ban, specifically for disagreeing with you. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71233, But please, don't look at it as me wanting to drum up support for my forum. I would truly like to have a serious discussion without fear of getting banned, can you assure me that I can do so?


----------



## Euler (Jan 28, 2010)

The drama some of you create is worse than what I see among a bunch of 7th grade girls!  Have fun with it,...I guess....uke:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I have nothing to debate with you.  There really is nothing to debate Andy, everyone sees through your childish, 2 faced, antics.
> 
> I don't come online to deal with bullshit like that, if I did I would be over on your back-stabbing board hanging out with all the angry people.  If you thrive on negativity that's fine, but it's not my thing.
> 
> Have a nice night.



FWIW:  They're not negative on Andy's board unless they're talking about AlpineZone.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

Euler said:


> The drama some of you create is worse than what I see among a bunch of 7th grade girls!  Have fun with it,...I guess....uke:



But I'm a cute 7th grader! ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I don't know, the posts in this thread bordered on a threat to ban, specifically for disagreeing with you.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71233, But please, don't look at it as me wanting to drum up support for my forum. I would truly like to have a serious discussion without fear of getting banned, can you assure me that I can do so?



:lol: You really are too funny.  Believe me, if you were going to get a warning about getting banned you would know it, and it would be in the form of a PM.  

Sounds like you have a guilty conscience.  All I said was that I thought people who consistently troll should be banned.  Seems to me like you're admitting that you've been trolling here.  Tell me it aint so Andy, I'll never look at you the same way again! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for more laughs, glad I stayed up a few more minutes to catch that hilarity.  Now I need to get ready to ski tomorrow and then head off to bed.  I'm sure there's someone over on nszone, nschat, nssnowsports, or whatever you're calling it these days, who will be more than happy to have a 'serious discussion' with you.

Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

Geoff said:


> FWIW:  They're not negative on Andy's board unless they're talking about AlpineZone.



Wouldn't know, the only stuff I've read is bits and pieces that people have direct me to, that stuff is pretty damn negative, and downright hostile.  Not my thing so I stay away.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> :lol: You really are too funny.  Believe me, if you were going to get a warning about getting banned you would know it, and it would be in the form of a PM.
> 
> Sounds like you have a guilty conscience.  All I said was that I thought people who consistently troll should be banned.  Seems to me like you're admitting that you've been trolling here.  Tell me it aint so Andy, I'll never look at you the same way again!
> 
> ...



WOW, my mistake, I didn't get the "PM" so I'm safe. Great to know. Now is there any possibility of having an open discussion here without it getting deleted if you disagree with it?


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

Geoff said:


> FWIW:  They're not negative on Andy's board unless they're talking about AlpineZone.



It's a good place to vent after threads get locked and the mods here get their last words in..  Leaving what they want of the threads behind to make people look bad...  Critique the moderation there instead of doing it here... Thats gotta be a good thing.. 

Other then that it's pretty chill..  GSS is pretty funny..  I can F with Puckit and not worry about repercussions too.  We can talk about stuff there that people frown upon here..  Banter about politics..  

Serves a purpose I guess...  I don't know why Andy wants to increase membership... I always call him out on that...


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> WOW, my mistake, I didn't get the "PM" so I'm safe. Great to know. Now is there any possibility of having an open discussion here without it getting deleted if you disagree with it?



Andy - just shut off your PMs...  problem solved...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

dmc said:


> Andy - just shut off your PMs...  problem solved...



No, I was told that admins can still PM you.


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Obviously we have some differences of opinion here. Some folks thing there may be a bit too much censorship and control here. Others think some folks are just trolling and trying to start trouble. So, here's my challenge, bring it to <snip> where you can debate to your hearts content without fear of retribution or being banned or having your thread deleted.
> 
> Nah, didn't think so..



Talk about trolling?
geez, louise!
If things were so censored here then the team would have deleted this thread and banned you for viral marketing.

You built a new sandbox to play in, which is fine.  You're still welcome to play in the AZ sandbox, but its not nice to visit the AZ sandbox to tell everyone to go to yours because you have better sand.
Guess what, its not better, just different.

Oh and you may want to invest in a dictionary. :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> If things were so censored here then the team would have deleted this thread and banned you for viral marketing.



Question, how many threads were deleted or locked today?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Obviously we have some differences of opinion here. Some folks thing there may be a bit too much censorship and control here. Others think some folks are just trolling and trying to start trouble. So, here's my challenge, bring it to nschat.com where you can debate to your hearts content without fear of retribution or being banned or having your thread deleted.
> 
> Nah, didn't think so..



I won't lie.  I check out your nschat at least once a week.  Kind of a guilty pleasure like the Springer show or National Enquirer in the check out lane at the grocery store.  There's some good conversation.  I like a number of members who frequent your site. 

However, there's also a lot of deliberate intent by many of your members, including yourself to insult people as often as you possibly can. It's not good fun amongst 'friends' either.  It's funny, most of your prime members, including yourself, went freaking NUTS when GSS was banned from here. Then over on your 'freedom' site, the same folks who supported GSS here, beat the living piss out of him verbally on your site such that the ultimate post whore in history barely posts over there, 

Andy, you GET OFF on pissing people off.  Sorry we suppress that kind of crap around here.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I won't lie.  I check out your nschat at least once a week.  Kind of a guilty pleasure like the Springer show or National Enquirer in the check out lane at the grocery store.  There's some good conversation.  I like a number of members who frequent your site.
> 
> However, there's also a lot of deliberate intent by many of your members, including yourself to insult people as often as you possibly can. It's not good fun amongst 'friends' either.  It's funny, most of your prime members, including yourself, went freaking NUTS when GSS was banned from here. Then over on your 'freedom' site, the same folks who supported GSS here, beat the living piss out of him verbally on your site such that the ultimate post whore in history barely posts over there,
> 
> Andy, you GET OFF on pissing people off.  Sorry we suppress that kind of crap around here.



I have never ever pretended to like GSS, I tought he was a big goof on here and actually on my site he's far more tolerable. I wasn't so much defending him as the circumstance. Now, please give me an example or two where I get off on pissing people off.

Another thing, why would you compare my site to Springer/National Enquirer, please expand on that one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Now, please give me an example or two where I get off on pissing people off.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71238



andyzee said:


> Another thing, why would you compare my site to Springer/National Enquirer, please expand on that one.



http://nschat.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=983


For real????

 Get your eyesight checked.  You're blind Andy if you think people are blind to this.


signed,

AZ whitebread


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a big long PM written out for you Andy, but after writing all that I decided why bother. But I will leave you with this: AlpineZone is not all that different than it was back in 2004 when you joined. In fact, we're far more lax now than we were back then. Nevertheless, it seems the "evil" AZ over-moderation now gives you some sort of identity and in your sick mind somehow validates Andyzone for you. You must be truly excited to see there are about 15 other people that agree with you. My question is if AlpineZone is not for you, why do you continue to post here? Just leave. I can honestly say you won't be missed. You really do not add anything of value anyway.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I had a big long PM written out for you Andy, but after writing all that I decided why bother. But I will leave you with this: AlpineZone is not all that different than it was back in 2004 when you joined. In fact, we're far more lax now than we were back then. Nevertheless, it seems the "evil" AZ over-moderation now gives you some sort of identity and in your sick mind somehow validates Andyzone for you. You must be truly excited to see there are about 15 other people that agree with you. My question is if AlpineZone is not for you, why do you continue to post here? Just leave. I can honestly say you won't be missed. You really do not add anything of value anyway.



Talk about a tempest in a teapot.

It's Greg's web site.   He can set whatever guidelines he wants and moderate forums to enforce the guidelines.   I have no problem with guidelines that are "G" rated, no attacks, no politics, and minimal tolerance for trolling.  I have no issue with things being locked and/or deleted.   Them's the rulez.   Deal with it.

Andy's site is fun because it's an unmoderated version of the AlpineZone "Miscellaneous Discussions"

I don't quite get why people take issue with moderated message boards.   There is certainly a place for them since the unmoderated ones can be intimidating to a lot of people.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I had a big long PM written out for you Andy, but after writing all that I decided why bother. But I will leave you with this: AlpineZone is not all that different than it was back in 2004 when you joined. In fact, we're far more lax now than we were back then. Nevertheless, it seems the "evil" AZ over-moderation now gives you some sort of identity and in your sick mind somehow validates Andyzone for you. You must be truly excited to see there are about 15 other people that agree with you. My question is if AlpineZone is not for you, why do you continue to post here? Just leave. I can honestly say you won't be missed. You really do not add anything of value anyway.



Why is it when I say something you guys don't like, I am immediately told I can go to andyzone if I don't like it. Don't you ever consider that if someone has an opinion that differs from yours that maybe you can discuss like an adult and it will go away much quicker. Now, let's see how this started, In my case anyway, I found it unbelievable that Brian could actually state that he could see nothing political in a picture of a political rally. :lol: That immediately led to PMs by him telling me to cut the crap, him coming out saying how he may have to start banning people, wifee coming in telling me if I don't like it I know where I can go and then you. Then and only then did I put out this thread to take it to nschat.net , I did not want to get banned, but I did want to take this discussion further. Also, things work both ways, you can accuse me of using stuff like this to push my site. I on the other hand can accuse you of using my site to stop me from having an opinion, such as "You don't agree with what we say, you know where you can go",  Backing up one last time. From the start, I never said anything about over-moderation. I just found it crazy that Brian could actually say there was nothing political in a picture of a political rally.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2010)

LMAO! This is probably one of the most laid back forums I've ever seen the on interweb. 9 times out of 10, when a thread is locked, it's because it's moved. And it's moved because it was posted in the wrong forum. (Like a for sale ad posted in the trip reports section). The way some of you talk about "censorship", you'd think this was the USSR circa 1986. 

I read a good portion of the threads here and half of the Andy "victimization" posts confuse me. Either I'm missing a lot of sh_t...or he's misinterpreting some of the posts. Or option C, creating a lot of drama for the sake of bumping up the readership of his own forum. 

If some of you guys are getting that bent over a friggin internet site, I think it's time to turn off the PC and get some fresh air. Seriously, it's the internet; if it's not fun or informational, there are millions of other sites to visit. And yes, all this crap is very junior high-ish.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! This is probably one of the most laid back forums I've ever seen the on interweb. 9 times out of 10, when a thread is locked, it's because it's moved. And it's moved because it was posted in the wrong forum. (Like a for sale ad posted in the trip reports section). The way some of you talk about "censorship", you'd think this was the USSR circa 1986.
> 
> I read a good portion of the threads here and half of the Andy "victimization" posts confuse me. Either I'm missing a lot of sh_t...or he's misinterpreting some of the posts. Or option C, creating a lot of drama for the sake of bumping up the readership of his own forum.
> 
> If some of you guys are getting that bent over a friggin internet site, I think it's time to turn off the PC and get some fresh air. Seriously, it's the internet; if it's not fun or informational, there are millions of other sites to visit. And yes, all this crap is very junior high-ish.



Thanks Glenn. Very well said, but be careful. You don't want to be labeled as part of the "inner circle". :roll:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> Thanks Glenn. Very well said, but be careful. You don't want to be labeled as part of the "inner circle". :roll:



I'm sure I'll be chastised elsewhere. ;-)  Oh well, the risk I take for giving my opinion.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, guys, it's been fun, but now it's time to start work and get ready for a weekend of skiing. You all enjoy.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Why is it when I say something you guys don't like, I am immediately told I can go to andyzone if I don't like it. Don't you ever consider that if someone has an opinion that differs from yours that maybe you can discuss like an adult and it will go away much quicker. Now, let's see how this started, In my case anyway, I found it unbelievable that Brian could actually state that he could see nothing political in a picture of a political rally. :lol: That immediately led to PMs by him telling me to cut the crap, him coming out saying how he may have to start banning people, wifee coming in telling me if I don't like it I know where I can go and then you. Then and only then did I put out this thread to take it to nschat.net , I did not want to get banned, but I did want to take this discussion further. Also, things work both ways, you can accuse me of using stuff like this to push my site. I on the other hand can accuse you of using my site to stop me from having an opinion, such as "You don't agree with what we say, you know where you can go",  Backing up one last time. From the start, I never said anything about over-moderation. I just found it crazy that Brian could actually say there was nothing political in a picture of a political rally.



Do you know how to read, or have any reading comprehension skills?  Where did I say that I was going to start banning people?  I reminded people of the rules.  I also never said that I didn't see anything political about the picture, what I said is that no one was making a political statement with the picture.  There's a big difference.  The reason that it was left up was because is clearly answered the question that was being asked.  Sorry to hear that you guys read more into it.  

I told you to cut the crap after you start cluttering up other threads with your childish banter that has nothing to do anything, other than attempting to skirt the no politics rule.

You have an opinion and that's fine, try to find a way to express it without acting like a 4th grader.  I didn't see anything about your 'opinion' to my statement until this thread.  All I saw was you acting like idiot, posting nonsense just to push buttons.

I also call bullshit on you not wanting to get banned, it's been apparent that your new mission in life is to push buttons over here until you eventually go to far and get banned.  That would create even more purpose for your site.

Do you really think that we can't see right through all of your BS?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

Been up front no bs, things to do, sorry


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> WOW, my mistake, I didn't get the "PM" so I'm safe. Great to know. Now is there any possibility of having an open discussion here without it getting deleted if you disagree with it?


 
I got the PM last night.  I will behave. No more loving days.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

sux to have to argue back and forth like this.  The time and energy would be better spent discussing mogul skiing techniques and stuff.  Or even ballet.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Been up front no bs, things to do, sorry



Way to avoid the discussion when you get called out. :lol:

Seriously, you seem to have big problem with the way things are run here, so why do you keep coming back?


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> sux to have to argue back and forth like this.  The time and energy would be better spent discussing mogul skiing techniques and stuff.  Or even ballet.



Or the upcoming Baseball season!  WOOHOO!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

dmc said:


> Or the upcoming Baseball season!  WOOHOO!



well, I'm not holding too much hope for a big season from the Mets...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Way to avoid the discussion when you get called out. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, you seem to have big problem with the way things are run here, so why do you keep coming back?



OK, I try to discuss, I get accused of starting crap and pushing my site, I don't discuss I'm avoiding discussion. Sounds like a no win situation to me. So you tell me, you want a discussion or not. If you do. Open a thread and promise not to lock it or delete anything.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

BTW I'm looking for Ballet to make a big comeback soon.  I'm honing my skills.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> BTW I'm looking for Ballet to make a big comeback soon.  I'm honing my skills.



umm...  wow...  yeah...  
Please... no tights... Please...


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

dmc said:


> umm...  wow...  yeah...
> Please... no tights... Please...



its all about the tights.  Show those young posers with their baggy pants a thing or 2...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Way to avoid the discussion when you get called out. :lol:





andyzee said:


> OK, I try to discuss, I get accused of starting crap and pushing my site, I don't discuss I'm avoiding discussion. Sounds like a no win situation to me. So you tell me, you want a discussion or not. If you do. Open a thread and promise not to lock it or delete anything.



Yeah, didn't think so..It's a discussion so long as you can control it.


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> wifee coming in telling me if I don't like it I know where I can go


...which you promptly promoted that as "stupidity" that you hope to continue enjoying reading even if you get banned on AZ. That comment wasn't even up for 1 minute before I reconsidered and deleted it, BTW.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

And here i thought for over 66 yrs on this planet that ONLY females  developed PMS -- stupid me !

This whole thing is tiring  juvenile  jr hs drama  --   take a deep breath-----------get over it --grow the EF up and move on and agree not to agree or  if that doesn't work seek professional help.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> And here i thought for over 66 yrs on this planet that ONLY females  developed PMS -- stupid me !
> 
> This whole thing is tiring  juvenile  jr hs drama  --   take a deep breath-----------get over it --grow the EF up and move on and agree not to agree or  if that doesn't work seek professional help.



and practice your ballet skillz!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> OK, guys, it's been fun, but now it's time to start work and get ready for a weekend of skiing. You all enjoy.





andyzee said:


> Been up front no bs, things to do, sorry





andyzee said:


> OK, I try to discuss, I get accused of starting crap and pushing my site, I don't discuss I'm avoiding discussion. Sounds like a no win situation to me. So you tell me, you want a discussion or not. If you do. Open a thread and promise not to lock it or delete anything.





andyzee said:


> Yeah, didn't think so..It's a discussion so long as you can control it.



you cant even stay true to yourself.  you should take a deep breath and relax.  I don't even know what it is you want or are looking for.  Is it some deep rooted hatred for this place or certain people on it?

honestly,  why don't you just come out and list your concerns, objectives and goals.  It might be therapeutic for you and quite honestly, with all this drama you're creating, you seem like a prime candidate for therapy.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, didn't think so..It's a discussion so long as you can control it.



Sorry dude, I went to do work after you said you were bowing out.  I like how you make it out that I go around deleting or locking all of your posts, once again trying to emphasize over-moderation that just isn't there.  

You post something that breaks the rules and we'll take care of it, otherwise have at it.

As far as starting some sort of discussion with you goes?  No I have no interest, I'm not even sure what you want to discuss.  If it's that stupid picture, then no.  I've said my piece on that, I think I was pretty clear.  If you still can't figure it out maybe you can ask someone else to explain it to you.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I won't lie.  I check out your nschat at least once a week.  Kind of a guilty pleasure like the Springer show or National Enquirer in the check out lane at the grocery store.  There's some good conversation.  I like a number of members who frequent your site.
> 
> However, there's also a lot of deliberate intent by many of your members, including yourself to insult people as often as you possibly can. It's not good fun amongst 'friends' either.  It's funny, most of your prime members, including yourself, went freaking NUTS when GSS was banned from here. Then over on your 'freedom' site, the same folks who supported GSS here, beat the living piss out of him verbally on your site such that the ultimate post whore in history barely posts over there,
> 
> Andy, you GET OFF on pissing people off.  Sorry we suppress that kind of crap around here.





I dig your honesty, good for you—really.  For me, one of the biggest reasons for joining nschat is because all the WF’rs of old are over there, and they’re a good bunch of people who share a passion and have an incredible amount of knowledge about WF. Also, Gorgonzola and I get to give our little Greek Peak some well deserved lovin’.

Any AZ hate is minimal at best, and usually squashed by a member pretty darn quick. If anything I would think Greg should look at nschat as sort of a backhanded compliment being that the majority of members there “met” here.

Other than that I’m with DMC----Go Yankees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 29, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> And here i thought for over 66 yrs on this planet that ONLY females  developed PMS -- stupid me !
> 
> This whole thing is tiring  juvenile  jr hs drama  --   take a deep breath-----------get over it --grow the EF up and move on and agree not to agree or  if that doesn't work seek professional help.



Warp ? for you.   Who is more Juvenile  the person that brought it up or the people that can't let it go?

PS.  You need more smileys


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> BTW I'm looking for Ballet to make a big comeback soon.  I'm honing my skills.



Like Ballet on skis?  Make sure you take some video of you practicing.  Personally I don't think I'm nearly flexible enough for that.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Other than that I’m with DMC----Go Yankees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thinking about hitting spring training this year... for the Mets though...


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 29, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thinking about hitting spring training this year... for the Mets though...



Isn't that called little league practice


----------



## 2knees (Jan 29, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Warp ? for you.   Who is more Juvenile  the person that brought it up or the people that can't let it go?
> 
> PS.  You need more smileys



obviously, i'm keeping this thread alive right now, but the fact remains andy brought it up and also has 15 posts in this thread.  so he has both of your bases covered pretty well.

and i'm out.  gonna work for a few hours then go ski.  its friggin cold as shit here, cant imagine what it's like up north.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Isn't that called little league practice



I'll probably be so hammered it won't even matter...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Way to avoid the discussion when you get called out. :lol:






bvibert said:


> As far as starting some sort of discussion with you goes?  No I have no interest,



Make up your mind. Now I have work to do.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 29, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thinking about hitting spring training this year... for the Mets though...



Still cool, being a NY team and all---albeit little league (thanks TJ)

Seriously, I've never been to spring training simply because that's my time to "make hay"-----ahhh yes, the joys we must give up to pay the bills.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2010)

What was the purpose of this thread if it wasn't to promote andyland?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Warp ? for you.   Who is more Juvenile  the person that brought it up or the people that can't let it go?
> 
> PS.  You need more smileys



IMO the person who seems to initiate this behavior from time to time in predicable  yet  N\OT very subtle ways seems to have some NEEDINESS  and can't move on -- too bad . . This is  supposed to be about skiing and fun , not  this drivel,  but again that's my opinion  TJ  

BTW  smile alot it drives em nuts


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> and i'm out. gonna work for a few hours then go ski. its friggin cold as shit here, cant imagine what it's like up north.


 
I'll let you know, leaving for Saddleback in a few hours. Suppose to be Zeroish tomorrow. IMO, Andy is GSS in 20 years!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Like Ballet on skis?  Make sure you take some video of you practicing.  Personally I don't think I'm nearly flexible enough for that.



yeah.  Just tryin to lighten the mood a bit here...  humor is best.  I don't have anywhere near the flexibility to do that either...  But the Iceman and his buds like to make some of the moves when they're skiin on the flats.  Who knows?


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> yeah.  Just tryin to lighten the mood a bit here...  humor is best.  I don't have anywhere near the flexibility to do that either...  But the Iceman and his buds like to make some of the moves when they're skiin on the flats.  Who knows?


There's some pretty cool shots in _The Edge of Never_ of Glen Plake doing some ballet.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2010)

Plake busts out the ski ballet at least once an episode on "Reel Thrills". God bless that guy for keeping his career alive over such a lot period of time. You just don't see skiers doing that much.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

severine said:


> There's some pretty cool shots in _The Edge of Never_ of Glen Plake doing some ballet.



I've heard people talk about an old Russian couple that does ski dancing at Mountain Creek, but I've never seen them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy shit...who can read all of this??  I have no idea what happened yesterday, so I'll just attempt to keep the focus on skiing and insert some Challenge stoke.

Challenge


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> yeah.  Just tryin to lighten the mood a bit here...  humor is best.  I don't have anywhere near the flexibility to do that either...  But the Iceman and his buds like to make some of the moves when they're skiin on the flats.  Who knows?



I hear ya.  Some people can do some amazing stuff on skis.  It's fun to watch sometimes, but not really for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's fun to watch sometimes, but not really for me.



Don't  Grassi and Jeff do that stuff........heard that's the reason they aren't doing the bump comp.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Don't  Grassi and Jeff do that stuff........heard that's the reason they aren't doing the bump comp.



That our style in the bumps is second to none?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought this crap was supposed to stop when the snow started to fall?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I thought this crap was supposed to stop when the snow started to fall?



It's a slow cold day


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I hear ya.  Some people can do some amazing stuff on skis.  It's fun to watch sometimes, but not really for me.



An instructor once told me, whatever you can do on skis is a good thing, and will help your overall skill level.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> An instructor once told me, whatever you can do on skis is a good thing, and will help your overall skill level.



I've thought about trying to learn some of the easier moves, but I don't want my friends to laugh at me.  Especially when I fall. :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I thought this crap was supposed to stop when the snow started to fall?



No, ski ballet starts when the snow falls...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 29, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> For me, one of the biggest reasons for joining nschat is because all the WF’rs of old are over there, and they’re a good bunch of people who share a passion and have an incredible amount of knowledge about WF. !



Me too.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> [http://nschat.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=983
> 
> 
> For real????
> ...



DHS, I was trying to make a point with that thread. The fat guy was populating NS with a bunch of role call threads (nothing wrong with them) like are often seen here. To me it was like GSS was trying to turn NS into another AZ. I like AZ and I like that NS is a different kind of place. There's a place for both.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Obviously we have some differences of opinion here. Some folks thing there may be a bit too much censorship and control here. Others think some folks are just trolling and trying to start trouble. So, here's my challenge, bring it to nschat.com where you can debate to your hearts content without fear of retribution or being banned or having your thread deleted.
> 
> Nah, didn't think so..



I'm confused- what, precisely, is the challenge here? Are you daring everyone to have a debate on nschat? Why? Is it that difficult to have a conversation there? Seems pretty easy to me if you can do it without fear of retribution etc. 

Maybe I just don't get it. No, strike that. I absolutely just don't get it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I like AZ and I like that NS is a different kind of place. There's a place for both.



agreed, but some individuals seem bent on why AZ isn't more like NS


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I'm confused- what, precisely, is the challenge here? Are you daring everyone to have a debate on nschat? Why? Is it that difficult to have a conversation there? Seems pretty easy to me if you can do it without fear of retribution etc.
> 
> Maybe I just don't get it. No, strike that. I absolutely just don't get it.



Yes, but, you're stupid.



I have nothing further to add.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> Yes, but, you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing further to add.



Shut up, fartknocker.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 29, 2010)

And here I thought some _lawyers_ go on and on. 
Someone, anyone...please...make it go away--I'm begging you!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> agreed, but some individuals seem bent on why AZ isn't more like NS



I've thought that too. They can talk all the politics they want at NS, but they seem more interested in complaining about not being able to talk about it here.

They probably just want to flame. I go through periods like that too, just haven’t felt the urge in awhile.

There’s also the challenge factor of trying to throw a fastball past the mods. You know seeing what you can get away with. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=40612&highlight=pancakes


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I'm confused- what, precisely, is the challenge here?



Beats me, that's why I posted pics of Challenge trail at Blue Mountain.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 29, 2010)

legalskier said:


> And here I thought some _lawyers_ go on and on.
> Someone, anyone...please...make it go away--I'm begging you!



As I've been told many times, just don't read the thread, it really is that simple.....It really is too.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 29, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Isn't that called little league practice



sigh...  thats only funny because its true


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

I went skiing this morning.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I went skiing this morning.



I got a job offer...   Now I'm going skiing...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2010)

I went to work today.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2010)

Is this a ski off challenge?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I went skiing this morning.



Did you do any ballet?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 29, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> There’s also the challenge factor of trying to throw a fastball past the mods. You know seeing what you can get away with.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=40612&highlight=pancakes




Steeeeeee-rike


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I went to work today.



I'm still at work


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey!

I'm a mod...maybe not around as much as others are, but I'm here believe me.

I like this place.

I don't like negativity...or childishness.

I've never banned a fucking soul from here. Greg will check it and email it to anyone who says otherwise.

If someone doesn't like it here, you don't have to be here. If you are, there must be something you find of value. Don't GASP so loud.

It's a good thing there are two sites. Let it be. 

Why some are bent on conflict I don't fathom. If you feel wronged by something that happened here, it happens alot in life. Sometimes you are wronged, and sometimes you are just wrong.

I don't want to read all about it though. BORING.

Rant over.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 29, 2010)

I"m just an effin newbie who joined up in the post steeze fallout, but sometimes it seems like this whole place is going to eat itself.  Slightly off-putting.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> I"m just an effin newbie who joined up in the post steeze fallout, but sometimes it seems like this whole place is going to eat itself.  Slightly off-putting.



Yeah, a little weird.

But that vibe seems to be alot of places nowadays.

I hate it when I sound like an old fart.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> I went skiing this morning.


I so wanted to...



dmc said:


> I got a job offer...   Now I'm going skiing...


Good for you!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a mod....



You are? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

By the way, funny how one little opinion could snowball into a hole conspiracy. :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2010)

andyzee said:


> By the way, funny how one little opinion could snowball into a hole conspiracy. :lol:



If you meant it, hole conspiracy is right.

Whole conspiracy, I doubt, since you seem to be the only conspirator.
I think a conspiracy with only one member is just mental masturbation.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2010)

dmc said:


> I got a job offer...   Now I'm going skiing...



So now that DMC is all respectable, he's giving up snowboarding for skiing?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2010)

Geoff said:


> So now that DMC is all respectable, he's giving up snowboarding for skiing?



:lol:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> If you meant it, hole conspiracy is right.
> 
> Whole conspiracy, I doubt, since you seem to be the only conspirator.
> I think a conspiracy with only one member is just mental masturbation.



Well put.

Another thread I'm now done with.


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, I read this whole thread.  I also just ate almost an entire pint of ice cream while reading it...  I don't know which made me sicker.

Here's my take:
I like AZ.  I like NS.  I don't read or care for everything there or here, but c'est la vie.  I still like them.  I also like to Ski.  I like to bike. I like sex.  I didn't post in the "where was your first time" thread on NS, in fact, I haven't read more than the first few posts, but I still like sex. I like steep and deep and didn't find anything that challenging about the pics of Challenge that Root posted.  I also like to sleep.  In fact, I'm going to sleep soon.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2010)

As someone else resurrected this thread that should've just been left to die, I now don't feel as bad about this:







I think I prefer rehashed "discussions" of seeded vs. natural bumps, boob job references and all.


----------

